# My chi is allergic to fleas



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

What can i done so my poor baby can stop scratching and loosing his fur

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there! Well your post states that 'my chi is allergic to fleas'. If that is the case, get rid of the fleas. Use the vet prescribed pill that kills fleas in 30 minutes, then use a flea product to use on him. Then you have to treat the house. Vacuum, vacuum like mad. Get the floor boards, corners too. Then every day use a flea comb on him, to get any fleas he may have picked up. Depending on where you live, this can be a year round problem. 

I had ticks in my 100 year old house, and it took me 3 years of exterminators to get rid of them. They hid in the floor boards etc. Then the 'warranty' would not be in effect. Finally I called them after 28 days and told them I saw a tick, and they came back for no charge and treated the house again. That got rid of the eggs. I'm NOT saying that its going to take you 3 years---these were ticks, not fleas. Good luck.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

If your still have them treat everything in the house. Once Jojo was infested I didn't catch it right away. It was horrible. Everything like covers/curtains/rugs went to the washer in hot water and then on high in the dryer. I mopped with vinegar constantly (we have all title in the house) If you have carpet you can put some baking soda on the carpet and vaccum daily. Everything has to get washed or vacuumed or swept. 
As for the dog I literally washed Jojo in flea and tick shampoo and I sprayed him with flea and tick repellent. I literally would sit outside with him every couple of hours and would just take them off. 
It felt like it was never ending. Thankfully the family was away for the weekend and I had another family member to help me clean the house and dog for 3 days straight. My dad would've freaked with all those fleas and ticks lol


----------



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you guys i took my rambo to the vet they gave him antibiotics and a solution for me to pour on him im still in the process of cleanin my whole house will throw vinegar everywhere....lol he hates the vet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm glad he's getting treated. 
I didn't know they gave antibiotics for fleas..?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

He probably had a skin irritation from scratching so much--thus the antibiotics.


----------



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

He had a patch of hair missing from scratching but his all better now thank god.....worth the money his all better now

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That is great! Fleas are a long term problem in some areas. So keep up the vacuuming! Any left over eggs may hatch! Good luck!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say the photo posted here is simply adorable. Your baby boy is a real cutie


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh okay makes sense. 
I remember when Jr was losing a patch of fur (not fleas related) I thought he'd be "bald" forever lol... but luckily it grew back and now you can't even notice


----------



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

chideb said:


> Just wanted to say the photo posted here is simply adorable. Your baby boy is a real cutie


Thank you

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jasminacevedo426 (Dec 4, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> Oh okay makes sense.
> I remember when Jr was losing a patch of fur (not fleas related) I thought he'd be "bald" forever lol... but luckily it grew back and now you can't even notice


His patch is looking better now

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

